

Apache, Nginx, Lighttpd, Monkey, and BarracudaDrive Speed Test - JeremyMorgan
http://barracudadrive.com/blog/2013/03/Apache-Nginx-Lighttpd-Monkey-and-BarracudaDrive-Speed-Test

======
jacques_chester
Not opensource, so basically I don't think anybody is going to use it.

